# Yeti 65qt at Costco (San Antonio) $269



## doslocosranch (Apr 24, 2006)

I was at Costco saw a good deal on a 65qt Yeti. Scanned with Red Laser app online looks like $329 best price.


----------



## SailFishCostaRica (Jan 7, 2010)

Yeti's are the best coolers on earth! Also made right near San Antonio, so it's even Texan. What more could you ask for?


----------



## ssteel069 (Mar 7, 2009)

Just big enough to ice down beer!


----------



## Texas Jeweler (Nov 6, 2007)

Guess I have not found the ROI for the price difference and ice...


----------



## Flat's Hunter (Oct 18, 2007)

Texas Jeweler said:


> Guess I have not found the ROI for the price difference and ice...


The ROI Is not about the ice, it about how much self esteem you gain.

No but seriously I beleive they are
Only worth it for a boat seat or for platform that will take a lot of abuse. If you use it as a regular cooler- probably not enough ROI.

-CONSERVATION: keep what ya eat, release the rest
-Respect the resource and your fellow outdoorsman
-Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cody C (May 15, 2009)

doslocosranch said:


> I was at Costco saw a good deal on a 65qt Yeti. Scanned with Red Laser app online looks like $329 best price.


If it is a Yeti, then why does the box say to handle with care? :rotfl:


----------



## luna sea II (Jul 11, 2009)

I saw an article a while back where they tested the ice keeping ability of expensive coolers against the cheap ones that poor folks like me buy. when the box was opened regularly like they are when people are getting beers out of them they don't hold ice any better than the cheap stuff.


----------



## mad marlin (Jan 17, 2008)

& I was going to say what a deal ! & why costco does not have search a deals State wide.
Uh..ill keep my cheapo coolman or whatever its cooled, punt intended


----------



## Highflier (Jun 22, 2006)

SailFishCostaRica said:


> Yeti's are the best coolers on earth! Also made right near San Antonio, so it's even Texan. What more could you ask for?


Actually, they are made in China.

Yeti took over the Icey Tek cooler import in '04 or '05 and changed the name to Yeti.


----------



## Empty Pockets CC (Feb 18, 2009)

I'll keep my fleet of Yeti's...Ya they work just as poorly as anything else out there when you open and close the lid all day, BUT their customer service, rugged construction, and quality blow any Coleman, Igloo, etc. outta the water. I don't have to go to Academy to replace hinges or latches every 6 months either...

It's all about personal preference...The juice is worth the squeeze in my opinion...They do hold ice much better if left closed and that matters to me when heading offshore or going hunting for the weekend. Throw the drinks and food in one with some ice...Fill up the other two with just ice and transfer ice as needed. Works for me.


----------



## Highflier (Jun 22, 2006)

To be clear, I love my 4 Yetis, was just pointing out they are made in China, not in Texas....


----------



## mrsh978 (Apr 24, 2006)

*yeti*

i thought they were headquartered out of spicewood tx-north of austin?


----------



## Mr. Tuffy (May 5, 2005)

Isn't igloo american? Thought they made everything out in Katy, TX.

Anyway, that 65qt. chest is still $200 high IMO, and 65 qts is not even enough room for the beer I keep on the flybridge. I drink em so fast, they don't have time to get hot even without ice


----------



## GETREEL (Oct 15, 2010)

Highflier said:


> To be clear, I love my 4 Yetis, was just pointing out they are made in China, not in Texas....


They are actually manufactured in Iowa and the Philippines. I have been to their distribution center that is just outside of Austin right down the street from Saltlick Barbcue. It's all about preference, but I still think they are much tougher than regular coolers.


----------



## Johnboat (Jun 7, 2004)

*Its very easy to tell which cooler you should own*

YETI: Goes with Range Rover, Swarovski scope, Accurate Reels, Imported beers, Kobe steaks.

IGLOO: Goes with Silverado or Tahoe, Leupold scope, Shimano Reels, Miller or Coors beer, Angus steaks.


----------



## slabnabbin (May 25, 2010)

Johnboat said:


> YETI: Goes with Range Rover, Swarovski scope, Accurate Reels, Imported beers, Kobe steaks.
> 
> IGLOO: Goes with Silverado or Tahoe, Leupold scope, Shimano Reels, Miller or Coors beer, Angus steaks.


X2


----------



## DavidCorpusTX (Aug 11, 2005)

Johnboat said:


> YETI: Goes with Range Rover, Swarovski scope, Accurate Reels, Imported beers, Kobe steaks.
> 
> IGLOO: Goes with Silverado or Tahoe, Leupold scope, Shimano Reels, Miller or Coors beer, Angus steaks.


X3 Good one.


----------



## SSNJOHN (May 21, 2004)

I would say the Shimano Stella's should go with the Yeti.

Is Shiner considered an import?

John



Johnboat said:


> YETI: Goes with Range Rover, Swarovski scope, Accurate Reels, Imported beers, Kobe steaks.
> 
> IGLOO: Goes with Silverado or Tahoe, Leupold scope, Shimano Reels, Miller or Coors beer, Angus steaks.


----------



## BIG PAPPA (Apr 1, 2008)

*Coleman???*

Does Coleman coolers= Timex, Zebco and UGLY STICKS?
LMAO.


----------



## elgatogus (Oct 27, 2010)

Cody C said:


> If it is a Yeti, then why does the box say to handle with care? :rotfl:


HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA!!! THAT'S A GOOD ONE!!!!!!!


----------



## makoclay (May 25, 2004)

*Awesomeness*



Johnboat said:


> YETI: Goes with Range Rover, Swarovski scope, Accurate Reels, Imported beers, Kobe steaks.
> 
> IGLOO: Goes with Silverado or Tahoe, Leupold scope, Shimano Reels, Miller or Coors beer, Angus steaks.


That's about as good a quote as I have ever seen on 2Cool. Most are wannabe Yeti hands on a Igloo budget.

For the record, I own a Yeti but everything else on the list I own is Shimano and Coors Light. While Yeti is superior to anything else you can buy, it didn't measure up to my expectations. At the end of the day, most coolers either get fish left in them to ruin them or somebody steals them out of the back of a truck. Either way, it doesn't matter if it is a $350 Yeti or a $19.97 Coleman.


----------



## En Fuego (Jul 26, 2006)

MMMMMMMM - Saltlick - in beautiful Buda, TX. - Man they have good food.
I have a 270 Icey Tek that you would have to pry from my cold dead hands.

The corners on the older model Colemans and Igloos would crush too easy, but I think the new designs have fixed that issue.



GETREEL said:


> They are actually manufactured in Iowa and the Philippines. I have been to their distribution center that is just outside of Austin right down the street from Saltlick Barbcue. It's all about preference, but I still think they are much tougher than regular coolers.


----------

